# You may not know me, but...



## Orin (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I presently keep Texas unicorns and Chinese mantids.

I've been keeping mantids continuously for a few decades and in the past kept ghosts for 9 consecutive generations, D.desiccata for 5 and many other species for multiple consecutive generations.

I used to do a bit of wholesale and if you've been around long you've probably had some of my offspring.

I wrote 80% of the keeping aliens handbook I published in 2001 and have written many mantis articles (TFH reptile and amphibian mag, Invertebrates-magazine, the Keeper) and provided mantis photos for some books.

I have been moderating the mantis board for a few years but never put my name on the list before for no real reason (unfortunately most days I barely have time to delete spammer accounts and spam messages and don't get a chance to enjoy the fun part of the board - I'm really glad Rick is here!).


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome. We're glad to have you. :lol:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay... this is funny.

Welcome! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Orin, Can't say where i've seen you, but I have, it's probably from people writing about the people behind the book, and I am really glad you signed on.Welcome from Ohio USA :!:


----------



## sufistic (Aug 13, 2007)

Holy . Mr. Orin McMonigle! A veteran!

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome! It's about time you introduced yourself.


----------

